

How to choose a name for your startup - viennacoder
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/how-to-choose-a-name-for-your-startup

======
onion2k
"They will never guess that your domain name is visual.ly"

No, but they shouldn't ever _need_ to guess. The overwhelming majority of
traffic will come from either people clicking on links in email or social
recommendations, navigational searches, or people seeing some sort of
marketing such as print media or business cards. If people are actively
talking about your startup then they'll specify the domain more carefully.
Anyone you lose because they go to the .com and immediately give up probably
wasn't very interested in the first place.

I would argue that a good, single English word domain with a .io or a .co TLD
is going to result in a stronger brand than something that's been crowbarred
into an available .com by adding an extraneous word or dropping a vowel.

(I hope so anyway, I'm working on a .io right now. :) )

------
ada1981
We built this to help a Stanford CS class with their naming process. Needs to
be redone visually, but the methodology is the same. Ping me if you want a
code for a free premium entry.

Http://NameThis.net

